# Help needed - software to help learn Biblical Hebrew and/or Greek?



## kjat32 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello all,

My husband is studying for his Master's and needs something to help him learn Biblical Hebrew and Greek. He has a diagnosed learning disability, and just studying the textbook for 30 hours a week didn't help enough last semester. What about software programs specifically designed for language study? Any good ones? And Bible software programs - any that might help in the language department? Thanks so much,

Katherine


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know how soon he needs it but this is in Prepub: Learn to Use Biblical Greek and Hebrew with Logos Bible Software


----------



## Damon Rambo (Mar 19, 2010)

Ted Hildebrandt's Mastering NT Greek software, has great interactive drills, and practice sessions. Also, he has some animated "cartoon" lectures that REALLY helped things to "stick" with me, available here:

00-GTLearnVideos


----------



## Bookmeister (Mar 19, 2010)

I think Parson's Tech Greek and Hebrew tutor are wonderful. Btw, if you are in the market for Logos Bible Software I sell it so please let me know. I have pre-ordered the product Rich mentioned but I don't know when it will be released.


----------

